# The things we do for our goats



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

We went out to our property last night and I cut down 3 cedar trees for the goats. This morning I was putting them in the pen and I stepped in a hole, my ankle gave and I heard the loudest snap. I was in so much pain I felt like I was gonna throw up. It took me about 5 minutes on the ground rubbing my ankle before the pain stopped enough to get up. I was able to get up and walk, finish putting out the trees then I went to the house. My ankel is swelling just a bit but man it hurts just to touch my ankle bone. I really do not think it is broken, it throbs now and then. This is the same foot I broke a few years ago but this time it is my ankle not my foot. I hope I don't end up having to go to the doctor. I have too much to do before thursday. Man giving these goats treats is gonna be the dealth of me. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ouch! You are definatly a good goat mommy!!! When I cut my finger (almost) off, I felt the same way, it felt like I had a fever of like 150 and I felt like I was going to throw up, I was the same way when I broke my foot too. NOT FUN!!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have an ace bandage, wrap it. and keep ICING it all day.....really important.

this from someone whose ankles have done this so much that it only hurts for awhile now, for the 'routine' times. (still really get it sometimes, though). 

icing is really really key. and keeping off it with it elevated will help, too. good luck. i read your post and cringed all over knowing way too well the pain you felt/have. i HATE it when i do this........i sure hope those goatees are loving that cedar.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely amazing what we go through. You poor thing! Ice that thing so you can enjoy Thanksgiving. Hope it's not broken.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you get better soon!

I am a magnet for head injuries, I've accidently hit myself in the head with a steel post, I always manage to hit it on a cabinet, and I've had a goat run it into the feeder(she missed the goat she was going to hit and got me instead :roll: ) Gotta love goats though


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OUCH *cring*

I hope it wasn't a tendon that snapped oh dear I need to not read such things I get so queesy just reading it.....


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am waiting on the phone with the doc now. My ankle is huge and blue and I am having trouble walking now so i guess I am gonna have to go in and make sure it isnt broken. :-(


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That pop you said it made is worrisome- I hope it's going to be OK fast. 
Owwie- just makes me hurt just thinking your accident- I did notice that you finished taking care of the goats BEFORE you went to take care of yourself. Been there -done that- don't want to do it agin.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am back from the doc and it is not broken but sprained. I have to be in an air cast for 3 weeks. I have to ice it 6 times a day and take an anitinflamitory. They also want me to go to phyical therpy to help strenthen my ankle as it is really weak. I seem to keep turning it alot but this time was a big one. I have it elevated on ice right now and am just exausted. Now lets see the house needs cleaning and cloths need washing and yea Thanksgiving dinner won't cook itself. :hair:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry but your emoticon made me laugh. You know, sometimes God just slows us down when we really think we don't need it. Breathe deep and it will work out. In...out...that's it...work with me...in...out. Good girl!! <Am>


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

trob1 said:


> I seem to keep turning it a lot but this time was a big one.


Is this that 'turn for the worse' we're always reading about? :question: _(no pain intended)_


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*OUCH*I am sure glad to hear that it is not broken, but sometimes it would be better if it was. Boy try as hard as you can to keep it elevated (I know RIGHT), but if you don't it will really hurt. As we all know you will do everything to make sure everything is just perfect for the feast, but you have to take care of yourself. 
Why is it us women will hurt ourselves ans we will keep on going, feeding the animals, doing the housework, but if it was the husband they would stop and lay on the couch and just say how bad they hurt. (Sorry guys we do still love you, even if you are wimps). OOPS, I think I just described my husband.  :sorry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just remember to do as you were told...ice, rest and stay off of it....I know, yeah right!! When we are needed we (ladies) tend to forget about ourselves. (sorry guys!)



> Why is it us women will hurt ourselves ans we will keep on going, feeding the animals, doing the housework, but if it was the husband they would stop and lay on the couch and just say how bad they hurt.


sweetgoats.....makes me feel better that there is ANOTHER hubby out there like mine!! I've helped deliver kids after foot surgery with having pins and a cast...been sicker than a dog on a hot day and still managed to feed him and then go to work!! Guess thats why men can't bear children....we would be extinct!!LOL.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yall are all so funny. My hubby is the same and has the sympthy of a rock. LOL Thankfully my son is just the sweetest. When he got home and saw I was hurt he started asking what he could do to help and he washed 2 loads of cloths, cleaned the bonus room and put up the grocerys. My daughter will be home tomorrow too so hopefully I will cope.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I sprained my ankle when I was about ten and thereafter had problems doing it again and again- then I took some "horseshoeing" advice and wore shoes with wide soles- that virtually stopped it from happening. 
Your son is a real sweeite- hopefully your family will pitch in for the Thanksgiving dinner- you can direct while sitting.................


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh - 

sweet and liz - your hubby's are not the only ones!! I have one here also!

In mid october I dropped the tongue of the enclosed trailer on my foot. Instantly bruised and very possibly broken. However I loaded the trailer with the candles that I sell, all the decorations, tables and shelves, drove 2 hours to the weekend show I was doing - stood the entire weekend, and then packed up and came home.

When I took my sock of my husband yelled at me for not going to the doctor - 

Us women have things to do!!! LOL!

Take care trob! Try to take it a little easy though!


----------

